# Gathering of expats located around La Rochelle



## CorinneA

Hello, I am Corinne, a Canadian and French citizen (double citizenship) who just moved from Canada to La Rochelle, France and I want to create a group/association of other expats in the La Rochelle area. The idea is to get to know each other to provide support and activities/experiences to be shared.


----------



## Bevdeforges

You may want to check out the association in La Rochelle called AVF (Accueil des Villes Françaises) which is an organization for newcomers to an area. AVF is focused on all new arrivals in an area - so both French and foreigners/expats - but it's a good way to get the word out to people new to the area about a specialized organization like what you're proposing.









AVF La Rochelle - La Rochelle


Site local L’email a bien été copié L’email a bien été copié L’email a bien été copié L’email a bien été copié




avf.asso.fr





Like most French associations, things are winding down this month and most associations are pretty much inactive during the summer months (well, July and August). But you might want to consider starting out as a group within the local AVF and then when you know more about the (rather elaborate) requirements for forming an "association" , you could spin off into a separate organization. Anyhow, most associations here in France have a big recruitment campaign in September and October. If you contact the La Rochelle AVF now you might be able to take advantage of the local activities fair at the Rentrée.


----------



## CorinneA

Bevdeforges said:


> You may want to check out the association in La Rochelle called AVF (Accueil des Villes Françaises) which is an organization for newcomers to an area. AVF is focused on all new arrivals in an area - so both French and foreigners/expats - but it's a good way to get the word out to people new to the area about a specialized organization like what you're proposing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVF La Rochelle - La Rochelle
> 
> 
> Site local L’email a bien été copié L’email a bien été copié L’email a bien été copié L’email a bien été copié
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avf.asso.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most French associations, things are winding down this month and most associations are pretty much inactive during the summer months (well, July and August). But you might want to consider starting out as a group within the local AVF and then when you know more about the (rather elaborate) requirements for forming an "association" , you could spin off into a separate organization. Anyhow, most associations here in France have a big recruitment campaign in September and October. If you contact the La Rochelle AVF now you might be able to take advantage of the local activities fair at the Rentrée.


Hello, thank you very much for your kind answer. I am already a new member of AVF and have done several activities with them. There are some English conversation groups but the participants are far from being fluent and I am looking for native speakers and very fluent English speakers. Have a great summer !


----------

